# Scent classes/training/workshops?



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

Could anyone please recommend a good place or beginner tracking training or taster sessions? I'd love to try it with one of my guys  Preferably in the Buckinghamshire/Northamptonshire area but can travel. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have done a couple of scent workshops with Pam Mackinnon (Talking Dogs) see link Welcome to Talking Dogs Scentwork & have really enjoyed them. We are now booked up for step #3 which involves searching trains at Railworld in Peterborough - I can't wait! 

I have also been doing some tracking ( I was recommended a book - Tracking Dog by Glen R Johnson) which is brilliant, really interesting & gives a training plan. I have also been to see a couple who compete in WT for advice regarding tracking but am not sure I have seen any courses specifically for this but other members have posted previously about attending these so should be able to give you some info.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Working Trial Societies, Clubs and info.

Working Trials World

Not sure which society would be nearest you, they are all very friendly, not all do classes and some are help yourself sessions

GSDL Working Branch - Contacts

If you do not want to do tracking you could try other forms of nosework

Welcome to Talking Dogs Scentwork

Of you might be interested in


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would definitely recommend contacting your local WT club to see if you can attend any event they hold as a spectator. You can then watch the tracking stakes & have a chat to the people involved for advice, etc. 

I attended one near Kings Lynn recently & had a fantastic weekend, everyone was so friendly & gave me lots of advice


----------



## niveamap (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be checking those sites out as well. I am also in the market for some some back shoes as I have found when I am running with the dog and after I am in extreme pain, but only sometimes. I am thinking this will help out a little! Lets hope anyway...I love the sport too much to give it up!


----------

